# Blurry output with HP LaserJet 1020

## linuxpyro

Hello, I am using an HP LaserJet 1020 with CUPS.  After finally finding and installing the driver, I configured it as my default printer.  However, when I try to print anything, it comes out all blurry.  I followed the instructions in the thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-325264-highlight-foo2zjs+blur.html#top, and installed the driver updates.  The thread (and the page it links to) mentions that the driver tends to print blurry if not set to the A4 page layout.  I changed this in the CUPS Web interface, and was able to print out a decent looking CUPS test page.  However, when I try to print from OpenOffice, it's still blurry, even if I set it to A4.

My question is, has anyone gotten this to work for other sizes than A4?  Is there another driver that will work for this printer?  I don't want to have to return this printer...

Edit:  OK, I got OpenOffice set up with a default template using A4.  However, I would still not like to have to print everything like this (I don't really mind the look of it, but seeing as I need this for school and such it would be nicer to have options.).  I'm going to try playing with some other drivers, but I'm still looking for a bit of input.

----------

## thebigjc

After a bit of hacking, I was able to get it to work.

If you edit the foo2zjs-wrapper script, and change the lines that read:

```
1|letter)       PAPER=1;        paper=letter;    XDIM="10200"; YDIM="6600"

                set_clipping 204 102    204 106
```

To:

```
1|letter)       PAPER=1;        paper=letter;    XDIM="10200"; YDIM="6600"

               set_clipping 108 94     108 98
```

The image will no longer be blurry. Unfortunately not it seems to cut off the top and bottom margins for me. YMMV, but give it a try

----------

## thebigjc

Or even better, just do a clean install from here:

http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/

Works fine - no blurry or blank pages. I'll file a bug to upgrade portage to the latest version.

----------

